# Bridge finally installed



## N.S. Rob (Jan 2, 2008)

Not a great pic but just wanted to share.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

Bridge looks great Rob, engine looks cool going across... 
Nick


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 5, 2008)

The Bridge looks great. I am a mechanical welding kinda guy and your bridge really looks professional. 

Thanks for sharing and you post some more pictures and tell us how and what you used to make it.


----------



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

Good shot w/ trains passing over the water!


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Rob, I gotta get out there and see that bridge, excellant job! Do you have it laying on abutments, or is it on seperate rocks? Great way to show it off to! 

tom h


----------



## N.S. Rob (Jan 2, 2008)

The bridge was made out of 1/2 x 1/2 square tube 16 gauge. I stick welded it since I didn't have a mig. Then I grinded all the welds and soldered all the pits. It is setting on bricks which are covered by rocks.


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Rob, 

Great bridge, any close ups?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow did that turn out great. Nice looking bridge.


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Great bridge, Rob! I'd like to see details too, if possible. 

Thanks, 
Matt


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Bridge looks great. Nice grounds too. Either you've got lots of room for expansion or you live in the middle of a golf course.


----------



## MasonsDad (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey Now that looks Great amigo, great shot !!


----------

